# Butter or margarine?



## Ether's Bane (Aug 4, 2009)

For me, it's gotta be margarine.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 4, 2009)

Butter; margarine tastes weird.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 4, 2009)

_butter_, what the hell


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 5, 2009)

when i have butter, i prefer it. my parents won't buy butter, though.. :c


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 5, 2009)

I like butter a lot better but I'm not allowed to have it right now because I'm trying to stop being fat.


----------



## J.T. (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm really used to margarine, so yeah, magarine. I like butter on things like popcorn, though.


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 5, 2009)

Butter wtf.


----------



## Yarnchu (Aug 5, 2009)

No butter spread option? You know, that weird yellow stuff that tastes like butter but isn't really? Love the stuff more than actual butter. If I had to choose between just butter and margarine, I'd go with the former.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 5, 2009)

Uh, butter, duh?


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 5, 2009)

Butter, durrrr. 
I don't care if it makes me fat, it's delicious. <3


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 5, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> No butter spread option? You know, that weird yellow stuff that tastes like butter but isn't really? Love the stuff more than actual butter. If I had to choose between just butter and margarine, I'd go with the former.


Exactly what he said.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 5, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> Exactly what he said.


Isn't that stuff called "I Can't Believe It's Not Butter"?
I think I tried it once... It's yummeh. :3


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't eat butter. I eat jam~


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2009)

Butter. :|

Man, this is making me want bread and we don't have any.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Aug 5, 2009)

Neither. They both are disgusting.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 5, 2009)

Ill take whatever but butter if there's bolth


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 5, 2009)

Margarine if I'm going to be straight-up eating it (on bread or something); butter for cooking and stuff.


----------



## @lex (Aug 5, 2009)

People who eat margarine have no soul.

...maybe not.

But seriously, how can you PREFER that? It tastes like _plastic_.

Okay, granted, there are a few kinds that taste nicer than others, but real butter still has them beat.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 5, 2009)

Margarine, but I'll take butter if that's what we have left.


----------



## Minish (Aug 5, 2009)

Neither. :3 Neither butter nor margarine have graced my lips for at least ten years. *is proud* I just tell people I'm allergic to them if they ask, saves time.

They disgust me~


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 5, 2009)

_BUUUTTTTEERRR~
_
(when eaten in moderation)


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Aug 5, 2009)

Depends, margarine for cooking, butter for eating on bread.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 6, 2009)

If I had to pick, it'd be margarine, but only because it's marginally better for you. I tend not to have either.


----------



## Espeon (Aug 6, 2009)

Both, but usually margarine as it's normally what we have in the fridge.


----------



## Minkow (Aug 6, 2009)

on bread and all, butter. with baking? Margarine.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 7, 2009)

Whatever it is that's in my fridge.

*checks*

It's apparently 'buttery spread'. That... sounds suspicous. Don't care though, it's good. I guess that means butter.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 7, 2009)

Haha no. Anything that isn't labelled butter is either margarine or some other happiness destroying butter substitute.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, well, it tastes exactly like butter and I think it's just reduced cholesterol. Or something. Either way, I like it.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 7, 2009)

What's with all of the elitist butter eaters? Don't you guys know that Butter is evil and that Margarine is the good guy? Geez.


----------



## ultraviolet (Aug 8, 2009)

Butter, but it tends to make me feel ill if I have it so usually margarine. :/


----------



## Mirry (Aug 14, 2009)

Margarine. No dairy cows are harmed in the process of making margarine. :)


----------



## blazheirio889 (Aug 14, 2009)

Margarine. My mom's completely crazy over weight loss stuff (Even though she's only _slightly_ overweight, but that's beside the point), so she always buys margarine. In fact, I haven't had butter for ages, except in some restaurants. I've had margarine on my bread and stuff for so long now, I find that butter tastes a bit funny.

*However.* If we're talking about popcorn here, it's butter, hands down.


----------



## H-land (Aug 14, 2009)

Raised on margarine.
Mac and cheese made with anything but 2% and margarine just doesn't taste right for me. (Well, that is to say, anything but noodles, the packet of cheese sauce, and a cup of margarine and two percent heated in the microwave.)


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2009)

Butter.


----------



## Harlequin (Aug 18, 2009)

I prefer butter but for some reason (likely weight loss) my mother only buys margarine. :(


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow. Reading this thread has suddenly made me realize how ugly the word "butter" is.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 18, 2009)

Butter. All the way. Why? Because butter is natural and margarine isn't. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Darkrai (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know what margarine is. A thing like butter? So since I never tasted margarine I have to say butter


----------



## Starly (Sep 5, 2009)

I like both but BUTTER!!! (when eaten in small amounts)


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 18, 2009)

Anyone else find it funny how many people are eating margarine for health reasons, even though all the ultra-processed oils, trans fats, and stuff like that in margarine will probably cause a lot more problems down the road than the little bit of extra saturated fat in butter?  It's just like all those artificial sugar substitutes coming out now... they're really not better for you than real sugar.  Hell, I'd even take the dreaded _high fructose corn syrup_ over most of the sugar substitutes.

As for me, I'm not sure if I've ever actually had real butter before... but I don't really eat much butter/margarine/whichever on anything except corn on the cob anymore, so I guess it doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 18, 2009)

Taste-wise, butter and margarine are about the same, though butter has a wider variety of flavors.

Health-wise, I don't care.

In the end, butter is better for cooking, but margarine costs less. I'm sticking with butter, though.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 18, 2009)

Butter is yumier, specially when bacon is cooked in it. Yummmyyy.


----------



## Claudster (Sep 19, 2009)

I prefer margarine on bread and stuff.
But for Popcorn and real corn I prefer butter.


----------



## Peter Shadeslayer (Sep 19, 2009)

Typically, I have no preference.


----------



## wyoming789 (Sep 20, 2009)

@lex said:


> But seriously, how can you PREFER that? It tastes like _plastic_


Margarine is made out of a type of plastic.


----------



## see ya (Sep 20, 2009)

Kind of surprised no one's posted this yet.

Anyway, butter. Though I don't really think I've had any significant amount of margarine to be able to tell the difference. I've always just automatically went with butter.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Sep 21, 2009)

FUCK BOTH OF THEM!  EVOO BITCH!


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

Butter for sure.


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't afford butter. 

But it's okay, because I can't taste the difference.


----------



## Neo (Sep 21, 2009)

I can taste the difference, and margarine by itself is icky D:


----------



## ShadowUmbreon (Oct 11, 2009)

Butter!! Margarine has the nastiest taste!


----------



## geekyfreek (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever had margarine. So, yeah, butter. :3


----------



## Diz (Oct 11, 2009)

Butter is better.

Margarine is actually one chemical away from being plastic, and was originally invented to be a turkey fattener, but ended up _killing_ the turkeys, so they added color to it (it was originally a grey-ish color, and fed it to people


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 11, 2009)

butter please


----------



## Mango (Oct 13, 2009)

Butter. No contest. Margarine can't even be classified as "the alternative to butter". It's more like butter's awkward red-headed cousin who everyone hopes won't come to family gatherings, but always does and will start conversations with other family members and then stand there awkwardly.

Yeah.


----------

